# Bedenken Piste abzufahren



## Fullyone (12. August 2013)

Hi,

bin Neueinsteiger im Fullybereich und genieße es, über Wurzeln, Löcher etc, zu fahren, aber wenn es richtig steil bergab geht und dazu noch ein paar kleine Schanzen vor einem liegen, geht doch die Angst etwas mit mir durch, da ich mich verständlicherweise nicht verletzen möchte und mir zudem mein Bike schwer am Herzen liegt. 

Wie handhabt Ihr das bzw. wie konntet Ihr eure ersten Hürden überwinden?


MfG


----------



## pnebling (12. August 2013)

Sorgen ums Rad mach ich mir dabei nicht, dafür wurd es ja gebaut. Wenns ganz steil wird, Arsch nach hinten und rollen lassen, kostet manchmal echt Überwindung, aber wenns dich ein paar mal geschmissen hat, weißt du wie du am besten Fallen musst, damit du nicht so hart einschlägst. (Bin da mittlerweile recht flink beim Rad wegschmeißen, damit ichs nicht ins Kreuz krieg). 

Ich bin mit nem Hardtail unterwegs, das rumpelt dann nochmal ein bißchen mehr wenns über Wurzeln geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (12. August 2013)

Langsam ranarbeiten funktioniert bei mir am besten. Mit dem Alter kommen dann doch die Bedenken. 
Evtl. gibt's ja ne andere Linie, die nicht gleich ganz so steil ist, dann erstmal die nehmen. Und beim nächsten Mal das Limit etwas weiter hinausschieben, etc. Klappt ganz gut bisher bei mir, sowohl bei Treppen als auch bei Steilabfahrten.


----------



## pnebling (12. August 2013)

Muss nicht immer alles beim ersten Mal gefahren werden.


----------



## Benni87NRW (12. August 2013)

Kann mich den Meinungen hier nur anschließen:
Langsam steigern in Schwierigkeit und Geschwindigkeit der Abfahrt.
Bei zuvielen Zweifeln zur Not auch mal nen Stück zu Fuß runter gehen um zu sehen wo "kritische Stellen" sind wo du aufpassen solltest...

Und wie oben schon geschrieben: Das Bike ist dafür gemacht, obwohl ich deine Sorge vor Sturzschäden etc seeehr gut verstehen kann ;-)


----------



## spacehamster (13. August 2013)

Anhalten, absteigen, an der schwierigen Stelle vorbeilaufen, alles genau abchecken (von unten sieht's meistens nur halb so schlimm aus), Linie suchen, wieder hoch latschen, Linie fahren. Klappt bei mir meistens am besten. Und wenn du nach der Inspektion immer noch ein mulmiges Gefühl hast, dann hör darauf und lass es sein bzw verschieb's aufs nächste Mal.


----------



## Fullyone (13. August 2013)

Klingt alles sehr gut. So werd ichs machen 


Wie weit würdet ihr mit 130mm gehen, ohne dem Bike ernsthaft zu schaden?


----------



## --- (13. August 2013)

Fullyone schrieb:


> Wie weit würdet ihr mit 130mm gehen, ohne dem Bike ernsthaft zu schaden?



Diese Frage kann man so ohne Weiteres nicht beantworten. Im Prinzip ist auch alles mit einem Hardtail mit 0mm Federweg hinten machbar. Gibt genügend Leute die mit einem Hardtail die DH-Piste runterfahren. Wenn du nach einem Sprung unsauber landest kannst du auch ein waschechtes DH-Bike mit über 200mm Federweg in die Kniee zwingen.


----------



## MalatuS (15. August 2013)

Das Fahrrad ist meiner Meinung nach die geringste Einschränkung. 
Speziell wenn man irgendwo Blockaden hat und nicht fahren will/kann.

Sicherlich hilft Geometrie des Rads, Lenkerbreite und Vorbaulänge, schlussendlich bleibt doch die Überwindung.
Gut zum Üben sind sicherlich Bikeparks, auch wenn ich persönlich kein Fan davon bin. Aber durch mehrfache Abfahrten kann man nach und nach sich weiter vortasten, zumal auch Schutzkleidung abseits vom obligatorischen Helm ohne Probleme getragen/ausgeliehen werden kann.

Das Stellen von unten einfacher Aussehen kann ich so nicht unbedingt bestätigen, ist schon öfters vorgekommen dass man bei ner Pause sich fragen musste ob man dort tatsächlich runtergefahren ist.
Was außerdem noch hilft und nicht erwähnt worden ist, einen guten Fahrer des Vertrauens am Hinterrad kleben und konzentriert hinterher fahren. Wirkt Wunder


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. August 2013)

pnebling schrieb:


> Sorgen ums Rad mach ich mir dabei nicht, dafür wurd es ja gebaut. Wenns ganz steil wird, Arsch nach hinten und rollen lassen, kostet manchmal echt Überwindung, aber wenns dich ein paar mal geschmissen hat, weißt du wie du am besten Fallen musst, damit du nicht so hart einschlägst. (Bin da mittlerweile recht flink beim Rad wegschmeißen, damit ichs nicht ins Kreuz krieg).
> 
> Ich bin mit nem Hardtail unterwegs, das rumpelt dann nochmal ein bißchen mehr wenns über Wurzeln geht.



Bitte vergess diesen Tipp...


----------



## sebsupertramp (15. August 2013)

Vielleicht hilft dir das:

http://www.fahrtechnik.tv/mtb-fahrtechnik-basics/steilstufen-bergab/

mein Tipp: nimm dir jemand mit Erfahrung mit und schau dir an wie der das fährt. Dann hast du ein Gefühl für Körperhaltung, Geschwindigkeit und Linie. 

Federweg ist bei Steilabfahrten egal, die Gabel sollte nicht zu viel SAG haben, sonst sackt sie zu stark ein. 

Gruß

S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (15. August 2013)

sebsupertramp schrieb:


> Federweg ist bei Steilabfahrten egal [...]



Genauso egal wie beim Rest des fahrens, naemlich Geschwindigkeitsabhaengig.
Je langsamer man faehrt, desto weniger Federweg braucht man.


----------



## pnebling (15. August 2013)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Bitte vergess diesen Tipp...



Werd doch mal konkret bitte, allwissender Meister


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. August 2013)

Allwissend bin ich sicher nicht. Aber soll er das Stürzen oder das Fahren von Steilabfahrten üben? Und "Arsch nach hinten" ist sehr pauschal, längst überholt und kein Allheilmittel Steilabfahrten kontrolliert zu bewältigen.


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (15. August 2013)

Fullyone schrieb:


> Wie handhabt Ihr das bzw. wie konntet Ihr eure ersten Hürden überwinden?
> 
> 
> MfG



Mit Fahrtechnik.


----------



## pnebling (16. August 2013)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Allwissend bin ich sicher nicht. Aber soll er das Stürzen oder das Fahren von Steilabfahrten üben? Und "Arsch nach hinten" ist sehr pauschal, längst überholt und kein Allheilmittel Steilabfahrten kontrolliert zu bewältigen.




Auch Stürzen will gelernt sein. Kürzlich erst im Bekanntenkreis erlebt. Leichter Sturz auf Asphalt, wir waren noch nicht mal aufem Trail, Rad nicht losgelassen und voll auf den Ellenbogen.Ergebnis: Gips!

Arsch nach hinten hat mir schon oft geholfen und wenns nur ist, das man nach hinten absteigen kann, wenns haarig wird.
Die Steilabfahrten kann er trotzdem üben, aber halt langsam rantasten und wenn er ein Gefühl für die Steilheit hat brauch er auch nicht mir über dem Hinterrad hängen.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (16. August 2013)

AtomkraftSuxs schrieb:


> Mit Fahrtechnik.



er meint wohl eher die mentalen Hürden... 

In dem Fall zählt einfach Augen zu und durch, und vorher im Kopf nochmal durchgehen wie du dich zu verhalten hast, dann klappts in der Regel auch!

So mach ich das jedenfalls immer und bisher bin ich damit gut gefahren, im warsten Sinne des Wortes 

Man sollte aber eben auch die Reißleine ziehen, wenn man nicht sicher ist, ob mans kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (16. August 2013)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Und "Arsch nach hinten" ist sehr pauschal, längst überholt und kein Allheilmittel Steilabfahrten kontrolliert zu bewältigen.



Aber doch eigentlich nur die Formulierung, weil sie fehlinterpretiert werden kann, oder? 
Jetzt heißt es doch immer Schwerpunkt zentral über dem Bike und tief.
Aber wo ist der Arsch den dann bei entsprechend steilen Abfahrten? Wenn mein Schwerpunkt dann zentral über dem Bike, also Tretlager sein soll, ist mein Arsch doch hinten und halt tief, oder?
Ich finde diese neue Beschreibung "zentral über dem Bike" einfach zu abstrakt. Ich fände es sinnvoller den eigentlichen Grund zu erklären (wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe). Die zentrale Aussage die ich für mich herausgezogen habe, ist, dass man der Schwerpunkt so verlagern soll, dass das Vorderrad nicht zu sehr entlastet wird, damit es immer gut führen kann.
Aber ich bin kein Guru, sondern seh mich eher als Anfänger, der versucht, so was zu verstehen und umzusetzen.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (16. August 2013)

Jmd. hinterher fahren, Kopf ausschalten und dann Augen zu und durch


----------



## hulster (16. August 2013)

spacehamster schrieb:


> Anhalten, absteigen, an der schwierigen Stelle vorbeilaufen, alles genau abchecken (von unten sieht's meistens nur halb so schlimm aus), Linie suchen, wieder hoch latschen, Linie fahren. Klappt bei mir meistens am besten. Und wenn du nach der Inspektion immer noch ein mulmiges Gefühl hast, dann hör darauf und lass es sein bzw verschieb's aufs nächste Mal.



Halte ICH immer noch für den besten Tip hier.

Ergänzend: Mit jemand fahren, der deinen Level kennt und sich auch noch an seine eigenen Hemmschwellen früher erinnert.
Und auch noch mal - wenns Gefühl sagt NEIN - hör drauf. Taste dich langsam ran, suche Stellen die nah ran kommen und fahr die bis du dich 100% sicher fühlst. Und lass auch nen guten Fahrer mal anschauen, ob es nicht nur gefühlt sicher sondern auch technisch sauber ist. Irgendwann kommt der Punkt "Och - heute probier ichs".


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. August 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Aber doch eigentlich nur die Formulierung, weil sie fehlinterpretiert werden kann, oder?
> Jetzt heißt es doch immer Schwerpunkt zentral über dem Bike und tief.
> Aber wo ist der Arsch den dann bei entsprechend steilen Abfahrten? Wenn mein Schwerpunkt dann zentral über dem Bike, also Tretlager sein soll, ist mein Arsch doch hinten und halt tief, oder?
> Ich finde diese neue Beschreibung "zentral über dem Bike" einfach zu abstrakt.



Eben. Es ist extrem situationsbedingt. Deswegen gebe ich hier ungerne Tipps ab. Niemand weiss ob es für den Threadersteller der richtige Tipp ist. So was kann man eigentlich nur live an entsprechender Stelle erklären. Je nachdem wie der Auslauf ist, variiert es einfach extrem. Wenn ich viel Auslauf habe und ein relativ hohes Tempo fahren kann, macht es meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn den Arsch extrem nach hinten zu schieben. Das Vorderrad würde unnötig Grip verlieren.
Muss ich dagegen viel bremsen oder sind Stufen zu bewältigen, sieht das wieder anders aus. Deswegen bin ich der Meinung, dass man bei gewissen Themen hier eher den Mund halten sollte, weil es einfach zu situationsbedingt ist, bzw. darauf hinweisen sich solche Stellen gemeinsam mit einem erfahrenen Biker anzuschauen.


----------



## paulimausi (16. August 2013)

Eine Stelle, vor der ich Angst habe, würde ich nicht runterfahren.
Einfach an anderen, leichteren Stellen oder kleineren Schanzen üben, bis man vor der schwierigeren Stelle keine Angst mehr hat.
Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.  (5 Euro ins Phrasenschwein)


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. August 2013)

http://www.bike-magazin.de/fitness/fahrtechnik/fahrtechnik-special-steil-bergab/a445.html

Letztes Bild, Kackstellung, sieht man leider sehr oft. Und genau das versteht ein Anfänger unter "Arsch nach hinten".


----------



## hulster (16. August 2013)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Eben. Es ist extrem situationsbedingt. Deswegen gebe ich hier ungerne Tipps ab. Niemand weiss ob es für den Threadersteller der richtige Tipp ist. So was kann man eigentlich nur live an entsprechender Stelle erklären. Je nachdem wie der Auslauf ist, variiert es einfach extrem. Wenn ich viel Auslauf habe und ein relativ hohes Tempo fahren kann, macht es meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn den Arsch extrem nach hinten zu schieben. Das Vorderrad würde unnötig Grip verlieren.
> Muss ich dagegen viel bremsen oder sind Stufen zu bewältigen, sieht das wieder anders aus. Deswegen bin ich der Meinung, dass man bei gewissen Themen hier eher den Mund halten sollte, weil es einfach zu situationsbedingt ist, bzw. darauf hinweisen sich solche Stellen gemeinsam mit einem erfahrenen Biker anzuschauen.



d´accord


----------



## alex220 (18. August 2013)

Bin auch erst warm geworden mit dem Hintern am Hinterrad ;-)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. August 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Ich finde diese neue Beschreibung "zentral über  dem Bike" einfach zu abstrakt. Ich fände es sinnvoller den eigentlichen  Grund zu erklären (wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe).


Es ist  die technische Formulierung des "heavy feet, light hands".  Im Idealfall an den Händen weder Zug noch Druck. Dann ist die  Gewichtsverteilung zwischen Hinterrad und Vorderrad konstant, egal wie  steil bergauf oder bergab es geht. Wo es sinnvoll ist, kann man das aktiv ändern.
Der tiefe Schwerpunkt vermindert Drehmomente, die durch Hindernisse entstehen und Stürze kopfüber verursachen.


----------



## Marco76 (19. August 2013)

Ich bin am letzten Freitag an einem Trail, der mich eigentlich noch leicht überfordert hat, über den Lenker abgestiegen. 
Mein Zweiter Gedanke war glaube der Wichtigste: Schnell wieder drauf und weiterfahren.
Zu lange hätte ich da nicht nachgrübeln dürfen, sonst wäre ich da nicht mehr runter. 
So kratzt der Sturz nur wenig an meinem Ego und die Freude, das im großen und ganzen gemeistert zu haben überwiegt deutlich.


Also, Kopf nicht ganz ausschalten und einfach runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caeso (19. August 2013)

Fullyone schrieb:


> Wie handhabt Ihr das bzw. wie konntet Ihr eure ersten Hürden überwinden?


 
Zwei Dinge beherzigen, die haben mich in 20 Jahren Motorrad und die letzen 2 Jahre auf dem MTB vor schlimmeren Unfällen bewahrt. Erstens keine Angst haben und zweitens seine Grenzen kennen.

Sobald Angst im Spiel ist, einen Gang runterschalten. Angstfrei fahren, was da nicht geht erst mal lassen.

Das zweite ist seine Grenzen einschätzen und kennen. Wenn das Bauchgefühl (oder Popometer) nein schreit erst mal langsam machen.

Die Grenzen dann langsam verschieben. Sich an das Mögliche rantasten.

Dazu gibt es verschiedene Wege. Einer wäre mit jemandem Mitfahren, der schon deutlich weiter ist. Sich das ganze ansehen und dann "mithalten". Erst langsam, ggf. ein paar Stücke auch mal schieben, bis die Sicherheit da ist. Nach und nach kommt dann mehr bis man es raus hat.

Alleine wird es schon schwieriger, weil man selber versuchen muss. Man hat keinen "Guide" an den man sich halten kann. Da hilft nur langsam versuchsweise immer weiter Ausbauen. Viele Wiederholungen auf bekannten Strecken, damit Sicherheit reinkommt. Neue Strecken dann mit bedacht und ausgeruht ohne Zeitdruck angehen.

Mit der Zeit wird sich das dann verbessern und man lernt sich selbst sicher einzuschätzen und weis dann was man sich noch draufpacken kann und was nicht.

Keine Eile, alles langsam und mit vielen Wiederholungen. Damit alles auch sitzt.

Hilfreich sind sicher auch Fahrtechnik-Kurse. Auch wenn man meint das alles schon zu kennen wird man im Kurs immer noch das eine und andere mitnehmen können und man kann sich auch mit anderen austauschen.

Gruß,

Gerald


----------



## osbow (19. August 2013)

Kann Caeso da nur zustimmen. Guter Beitrag! 

Falls du gerne auch mal was dazu lesen willst kann ich dir das Buch empfehlen: Erfolg ist Kopfsache: Sportliche Herausforderungen meistern von Petra Müssig. Von der korrekten Haltung bis hin zur richtigen Atmung stehen da guten Sachen drin.


----------



## JayDee1982 (19. August 2013)

Ich hab auch keinen Guid, und so viele Trails gibt es hier leider auch nicht, oder soll ich sagen zum Glück?!
Ich merk an den Trails dann immer das ich Fortschritte mache, Pasagen, die ich beim erstenmal NICHT gefahren bin, die fahr ich jetzt ohne Probleme.

Ich hab mich eben langsam daran getastet und je öfters ich die Trails fahre um so sicherer fahre ich jetzt auch die schwierigen Stellen.

Und da wo mir mein Kopf sagt " Ne lass mal sein" das fahr ich auch nicht. Ich will weder mein Bike, noch meine Gesundheit schrotten.
Die Selle fahr ich dann eben nicht heute und nicht morgen, aber übermorgen vielleicht, dann wenn ich eben bereit dazu bin.
Ich mach mir da auch garbeinen Druck, das ich jetzt unbedingt die Passage fahren muss.
Ich freu mich, wenn ich dann eben wenn es mir wieder gelingt an einer Stelle weniger ab zusteigen 
Übung macht den Meister


----------



## JayDee1982 (19. August 2013)

osbow schrieb:


> .......das Buch empfehlen: Erfolg ist Kopfsache: Sportliche Herausforderungen meistern von Petra Müssig. Von der korrekten Haltung bis hin zur richtigen Atmung stehen da guten Sachen drin.



 ich glaub das kauf ich mir mal.
Erfolg ist in so ziehmlich allen Bereichen Kopfsache 

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## clemsi (21. August 2013)

osbow schrieb:


> ... Erfolg ist Kopfsache: Sportliche Herausforderungen meistern von Petra Müssig. Von der korrekten Haltung bis hin zur richtigen Atmung stehen da guten Sachen drin....



Hab ich auch schon gelesen- fand ich persönlich nicht sonderlich interessant bzw. lehrreich/hilfreich. 
Was Haltung bzw. das Fahren allgemein anbelangt, kann ich lediglich das "Mastering Mountain Bike Skills" immer wieder empfehlen:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Mastering-Mountain-Skills-Brian-Lopes/dp/0736083715/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1377087276&sr=8-1&keywords=mountainbike+skills"]Mastering Mountain Bike Skills: Amazon.de: Brian Lopes: Englische Bücher[/ame]

Ich bin auch eher ein Kopfmensch und weiss aus Erfahrung, wie schwierig es ist, zu viele (negative) Gedanken in diesen speziellen Situationen beeinflussen zu wollen bzw. zu versuchen, sich auf das wesentliche zu konzentrieren (zB Anfahrt, Drop, Landung - sonst nichts).

Mir hilft zB, auch in weniger schwierigen Situationen gezielt immer wieder darauf zu achten, dass ich locker und konzentriert auf dem Bike stehe und die Sicherheit nicht dadurch hole, dass ich den großen Drop 1 mal unsauber lande, sondern viele kleine sauber, mit Leichtigkeit und (vor allem!) mit Spass.

Im obigen Buch steht (sinngemaäß übersetzt) auch: "fahre nur das, was du dich selbst auch fahren siehst". 
Es gibt immer wieder stellen, wo ich ganz klar sage: nein, das ist mir zu heftig. 
Bei anderen fange ich an zu grübeln, wie die Risiken sind usw. - wie oben bereits gesagt: am besten die nummer kleiner fahren und immer wieder fahren, bis man die spielerisch runter/durch kommt.

Ich kenne das auch: man fährt auf eine (neue) schwierige Stelle zu, bremst ab, schaut sich das an, schiebt noch mal hoch und steht dann dort. Das Herz trommelt, die Atmung ist schneller und flacher... herrlich, fast wie . 
In solchen Momenten kann ich denken, was ich will: einzig das bewusste Atmen hilft mir, wieder etwas ruhiger zu werden. Wenn das nicht klappt (ist oft auch tagesform abhängig), lass ich es bleiben und komme einfach an einem anderen Tag noch mal wieder.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. August 2013)

spacehamster schrieb:


> (von unten sieht's meistens nur halb so schlimm aus)



Findest du wirklich?
Beim Anaconda am Gardasee habe ich mich unten beim Blick nach oben öfter gefragt, wie man sowas blos zu Fuß runterkommen will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also das hängt mMn schon sehr vom Weg ab, ob er von unten harmloser oder heftiger aussieht als er tatsächlich ist.


----------



## spacehamster (22. August 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Findest du wirklich?
> Beim Anaconda am Gardasee habe ich mich unten beim Blick nach oben öfter gefragt, wie man sowas blos zu Fuß runterkommen will
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiss nicht, mir geht's meistens so, aber du bist auch nicht der erste, der da anderer Meinung ist. Ich find im Stehen und von unten seh ich die Sachen einfach so, wie sie wirklich sind, und von oben mach ich mir immer in die Hose. Hat vielleicht auch damit zu tun, dass ich zu Höhenangst neige, was psychologisch aufm Trail natürlich, ähm, ja.


----------



## sun909 (22. August 2013)

Hi,
was in meinen Augen hier viel zu kurz kommt:
Sichern lassen ("spotten")!

Hilft in engen Spitzkehren, Stufen, Treppen etc ungemein, wenn dich ggf jemand vor dem Absturz durch kurzen Griff an Lenker oder Rucksack hindert 

Auch für die Kopfmenschen eine große Erleichterung.

Grüße


----------



## Haferstroh (27. August 2013)

Frage zwischendurch: Wie vermeidet man es, ohne die Kackstellung sich vom (nicht absenkten) Sattel nicht aushebeln zu lassen? So wie in diesem Link http://www.bike-magazin.de/fitness/fahrtechnik/fahrtechnik-special-steil-bergab/a445.html gibt doch mir bei der ersten Wurzel der Sattel nen Tritt in den Arsch! Mein Fazit: Diese Anleitung taugt nur für ohne Sattel oder für Asphalt! Gerne lasse ich mich aber jetzt eines Besseren belehren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (30. August 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Frage zwischendurch: Wie vermeidet man es, ohne die Kackstellung sich vom (nicht absenkten) Sattel nicht aushebeln zu lassen? So wie in diesem Link http://www.bike-magazin.de/fitness/fahrtechnik/fahrtechnik-special-steil-bergab/a445.html gibt doch mir bei der ersten Wurzel der Sattel nen Tritt in den Arsch! Mein Fazit: Diese Anleitung taugt nur für ohne Sattel oder für Asphalt! Gerne lasse ich mich aber jetzt eines Besseren belehren....



Prinzipiell würde ich jetzt sagen, Lenker bissl anhupfen wenn man schon den Sattel nicht runtermacht vorher.
Dann dürftest du auch nicht vorn über fliegen


----------



## gonzo31031960 (3. September 2013)

Hier muß ich mich an Mitglied Caeso anpassen habe auch dieselbe Meinung rantasten und üben notfalß absteigeigen wenns zu brennzlich wird.Das ist nicht schlimm sollte nicht am Ego kratzen wenn man eine Stelle nicht fahren kann geht mir genau so wie viele andere beim nächsten mal kommt einem die besagte Stelle wieder unkommplierter vor, ist auch Tages abhängig.Mal ist man konzentrieter mal nicht so alles Easy nehmen so ist das Biken eben locker nehmen nicht so verkrampft und es klapt dann auch.


----------



## --- (5. September 2013)

gonzo31031960 schrieb:


> Hier muß ich mich an Mitglied Caeso anpassen habe auch dieselbe Meinung rantasten und üben notfalß absteigeigen wenns zu brennzlich wird.Das ist nicht schlimm sollte nicht am Ego kratzen wenn man eine Stelle nicht fahren kann geht mir genau so wie viele andere beim nächsten mal kommt einem die besagte Stelle wieder unkommplierter vor, ist auch Tages abhängig.Mal ist man konzentrieter mal nicht so alles Easy nehmen so ist das Biken eben locker nehmen nicht so verkrampft und es klapt dann auch.


----------



## Marco76 (5. September 2013)

,,.!,,....


Einfach nach gutdünken im Text verteilen.


----------



## sp00n82 (5. September 2013)

Ich füge noch ein paar Absätze hinzu!

Hier:


Und da:



Den auch!



*


----------



## DerBergschreck (7. September 2013)

pnebling schrieb:


> Sorgen ums Rad mach ich mir dabei nicht, dafür wurd es ja gebaut. Wenns ganz steil wird, Arsch nach hinten und rollen lassen, kostet manchmal echt Überwindung, aber wenns dich ein paar mal geschmissen hat, weißt du wie du am besten Fallen musst, damit du nicht so hart einschlägst. (Bin da mittlerweile recht flink beim Rad wegschmeißen, damit ichs nicht ins Kreuz krieg).



Brian Lopes schreibt in seinem Buch zu Leuten, die häufiger stürzen, folgendes:



> Wir kenne alle so einen Typen - es ist fast immer ein Kerl. Der Idiot stürzt dauernd und verletzt sich ständig. Möglicherweise macht der Typ diese Dinge:
> 
> * er fährt über seinen Möglichkeiten (er erliegt dem Druck des Partners, er ahmt bessere Fahrer nach, er will einen Minderwertigkeitskomplex ausgleichen)
> * er fährt ohne das nötige Selbstvertrauen
> ...



In diesem Sinne - denk mal drüber nach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pnebling (7. September 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne - denk mal drüber nach...



Kriech wieder unter deinen Stein zurück.


----------

